# Passat V6 GLS timing belt / tensioner question



## thehoj (Sep 22, 2001)

Forgive me if this specific question has been answered in another thread. I looked through a number without finding exactly what I was after.
I'm seriously looking at a 2001 Passat V6 at the moment. Timing belt was obviously a concern to me when I started looking at this particular car. It has 118K kms (or 73K miles). Now the volkswagen suggested mileage to replace the timing belt is at 168K kms (105K miles).
Although I have heard many people recommend to replace at 96K kms (60K miles). 
Upon further investigation on the forums, I discovered talk of an "old tensioner set up". Now my question is this, Is there a specific cut off date for the "old tensioner"? Would I be safe in assuming that the 2001 model would have the updated tensioner?
And if so, would I likely be okay to go until 168K kms (105k miles) before replacing the belt?
Thanks for any help on the matter. I'm potentially going to be buying this car in a couple days, so I need to know a bit more about this particular area of the car before buying.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Passat V6 GLS timing belt / tensioner question (thehoj)*

on my california car its reccomended to change at 75K.. I let it go till 90 since the water pump had been replaced and i inspected the belt every oil change. If you dont know the history of the car personally its one of those things id have done in short order for peace of mind.


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

replace the belt between 80-90000 miles


----------



## VeeReihenmotor6 (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

You'll probably hear many different opinions on this...here's mine:
I wouldn't hesitate to buy that car, but plan on doing the timing belt soon. 
Timing belt failures are not that common on V6s, but water pump failure is not uncommon, which sometimes takes out the timing belt, too. Put it this way....I have an 02 Passat, that I bought new. It has 51,000 miles on it. I am going to replace the timing belt at 60,000 miles. I love this car and want to keep it, and I don't want to risk losing my engine because I was too cheap to do the maintenance. Some people let it go and get lucky. I just don't feel lucky. But I wish you luck with yours.....Passats are great cars and the V6 is a great engine; not a powerhouse, but smooth and quiet. I'm not positive, but I think the old vs new tensioner issue is only a factor on the 4 cylinder engines.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (VeeReihenmotor6)*

like he said above, the belt usually doesn't snap, its more the water pump seizing and taking out the belt or one of the idlers freezing up and doing the same..


----------



## knrao75 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: (VeeReihenmotor6)*

HI 

I have 1998 Passat GLX and looking for Timing Belt change soon. Would like to know who will do the same change other than Volkswagen Delar ? I went to firestone and those guys give me quote $525.00 and after 2 hours, he told me that he don't have tools. I think some of them already changed timing Belt, so can please tell me where you guys changed and how much its cost. Thanks


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (knrao75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *knrao75* »_HI 

I have 1998 Passat GLX and looking for Timing Belt change soon. Would like to know who will do the same change other than Volkswagen Delar ? I went to firestone and those guys give me quote $525.00 and after 2 hours, he told me that he don't have tools. I think some of them already changed timing Belt, so can please tell me where you guys changed and how much its cost. Thanks

search around for a reputable VW/Audi mechanic in your area. They will have the correct tools and experience in doing the job. A quick search of the regional forum for the southeast came up with more than a few recommendations for Barry Palmer Auto in Marrietta. http://www.barrypalmerauto.com/ seems Mikey is the one to talk to. HTH


----------

